
Amazon raising minimum wage for all U.S. employees to $15 - jboynyc
https://twitter.com/DanSnyderFOX25/status/1047066837010276352
======
jboynyc
According to the BBC:

> Workers in the US will be paid $15 an hour, compared to the minimum wage of
> $7.25.

> Those in the UK will be paid £9.50, or £10.50 in London, compared to the
> minimum UK wage rate of £7.83 for over 25s and £7.38 for those aged 21 to
> 24.

> The move will benefit 250,000 workers in the US, and 17,000 in the UK, and
> an estimated 20,000 seasonal workers.

> The increase will apply from 1 November to all staff, full and part-time, as
> well as temporary and seasonal workers.

> The company also said it would press for a change to the US minimum wage
> level.

[https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45717768](https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45717768)

------
grizzles
From the engadget article:

> Amazon has also thrown down a gauntlet to its competitors, challenging it to
> match its wages, and has said it will push to increase the federal minimum
> wage from $7.25 an hour.

Of course, because if they don't they are opening up a significant flank for a
startup/competitor that can exploit this labor market inefficiency.

------
krapp
Wonderful! Now I can boil my soup from a higher class of shoe.

~~~
MorrisofOrange
So Amazon starts paying wages that even Bernie Sanders deems fair and you
arent happy. What do they have to do, cure cancer?

